# Howdy from Houston



## monkk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am not involved in any aspect of theater, I am just very visually-oriented and have a strange fascination with lights. 

Looks like a great site!


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to CB. I hope this site has everything your looking for


----------



## monkk (Dec 23, 2005)

*el wire*

Thanks CHScrew!

Note: El wire (short for "electroluminescent wire") also called neonstring, or glow wire, is flexible wire that lights up. The Blue Man Group use it a lot in their show. Here is a picture of some blue wire I took in my hallway:




I love seeing other people's pictures of what they have done with el wire. It's a relatively new technology, and most people are not familiar with it yet. 

Eric


----------



## avkid (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome!! Welcome to Controlbooth, If you are fascinated by flaslights(or torches) be sure to check out the candlepower forums: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/

- The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------



## monkk (Dec 25, 2005)

*wow!*

Woah, thanks for the tip, Phil! That looks very intersting indeed! I am registering right now. It's all about light! 

monkk


----------



## soundman1024 (Dec 25, 2005)

I've used el wire for lighting, only in my computer case though. I voted yes since I've used it for lighting, but I wanted to comment making sure everyone knew it was for a computer, not for professoinal application.


----------



## monkk (Dec 29, 2005)

soundman1024 said:


> I've used el wire for lighting, only in my computer case though. I voted yes since I've used it for lighting, but I wanted to comment making sure everyone knew it was for a computer, not for professoinal application.



That's cool soundman. You wouldn't have a picture of it would you?


----------



## ManOfLights (Jan 15, 2006)

I have never had an time where i have had to use el wire or el tape


----------



## lightbyfire (Feb 17, 2006)

I recently used el wire (lighttape by electro-luminx) in a show where the set was an abstraction of a computer chip, the tape made up the filaments connecting the transistors. It can be expensive, but the effect is well worth it.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow that stuff looks really cool, does anyone have a site for like how much it is to buy or anything like that? Doupt I have enough to really get any of it but it looks wicked sweet. 

~Nick


----------



## jelliott (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm glad you shared the "light string". I'm designing a production of Fiddler on The Roof and have an idea of how to use this during the dream scene. Great stuff from Texas!

Jim Elliott
Production Manager
The Globe-News Center for the Performing Arts
Amarillo TX


----------

